# Pentax adapter ring stuck in body



## earthmanbuck (Nov 17, 2016)

I recently picked up another used Pentax K1000 with a couple lenses and a case for pretty cheap. The two additional lenses that came with it required an adapter ring, which was also included. I was just testing everything out, and the ring got stuck in the body—when I tried to take the lens out, it just screwed out of the ring and the ring stayed put. I can't get the damn thing out now. Any tips?


----------



## earthmanbuck (Nov 17, 2016)

Never mind, everyone, I just got it. The problem was that the little catch thing was jammed. All I had to do was push it in and it popped out.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2016)

*Time for the blowtorch and pliers!!!*

No, but seriously...I got nuthin ' you...work at it, maybe? dink around with it? see if you can figure out where the release mechanism is, and perhaps actuate that with a paper clip, or forcep tips, or tweezer tip, and then back it out?


----------



## Piccell (Nov 17, 2016)

Childproofing claims another one.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 17, 2016)

Apply judiciously as required


----------



## Piccell (Nov 17, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Apply[strike] judiciously [/strike] liberally as required
> View attachment 130473


FTFY


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 18, 2016)

I always unscrew those little springs from my M42 adapters & used to use thread lock to keep adapters on each of my lenses.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 29, 2016)

petrochemist said:


> I always unscrew those little springs from my M42 adapters & used to use thread lock to keep adapters on each of my lenses.



Make sure your autofocus pin doesn't lock it on for good.   Cost me some money when that happened to me.   I'd be careful about thread-lock on those.


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 29, 2016)

The Barbarian said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> > I always unscrew those little springs from my M42 adapters & used to use thread lock to keep adapters on each of my lenses.
> ...



No M42 lens has AF, and the cameras is slightly recessed except when operating. 

Are you sure your not confusing this with a PK/R mount? The PK/R does have an extra electrical contact that has been reported to catch on the AF screw drive. The dreaded 'Ricoh pin' has had quite a few threads about it in numerous forums over the years.

However I don't keep the adapters on the lenses anymore as I shoot MFT  more than Pentax now, and several of my specialist adapters only work with M42 rather than PK.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 30, 2016)

petrochemist said:


> No M42 lens has AF, and the cameras is slightly recessed except when operating.



Right.   But the AF pin on the camera can get hung up on a converter ring, as it did on mine.


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 30, 2016)

The Barbarian said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> > No M42 lens has AF, and the cameras is slightly recessed except when operating.
> ...


The converter ring shouldn't cover the AF drive, if it does you'll loose infinity focus on the lens as it will move the lens away from the mounting flange. PK & M42 have exactly the same registration distance.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 30, 2016)

If that pin hangs up on the adapter (and according to the Pentax repair people, it did) then you're stuck, if the adapter is locked to the m42 threads.


----------



## petrochemist (Dec 1, 2016)

If it did then the M42 lens would not focus to infinity as per my last post. Correct PK to M42 adapters sit entirely within the bayonet, flush with the surface around the drive screw. They do not have a large external flange to catch here, as the lens itself should touch the camera all round that drive screw.

The OP's adapter with the little spring that secures it to the body is designed to allow infinity focus, and does not have enough diameter to reach that screw.

The AF drive on all my Pentax DSLR bodies is sprung loaded so with even the slightest chamfer it is pushed back into it's recess. The one I just tried only needed ~10° from the vertical to push it back.

I have brought a few of the very cheapest adapters with those external flanges to use in DIY projects, none of them catch on the screw drive either, so it looks as if you managed to find the worst designed adapter of all time!


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 9, 2016)

Apparently so.


----------

